# lack of students?



## sound_nerd (Jan 22, 2005)

You guys have all heard the radio promos, tv ads, and subway posters for those colleges like CDI, MedixSchool, etc... Well I always kind of shrugged them off, wondered if anyone ever went to these places. Today on the radio, I heard a commercial for the Fanshawe College Technical Theatre course. This is a decent course, at least for techies in the London area. I know a few grads from there who are working at the Huron County Playhouse, as well as other places. Anyway, my point is, does it seem odd that big name colleges would advertise a low-key course such as tech theatre? Would it be due to a low interest by prospective students? High demand or waiting list for the course? Maybe it was just a project by a student. I just thought it was wierd.


----------



## SuperCow (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeah, that sonunds really wierd. I've never heard of anything like that before.


----------



## propmonkey (Jan 22, 2005)

ive never heard of any ad for technical theatre course at colleges in the us, or atleast in the midwest


----------

